
Copyright law could put end to net memes - jonbaer
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44412025
======
PredictorY
I'm not a lawyer, but doesn't this fall under "fair use"?

~~~
laurex
[https://www.emedialaw.com/do-you-even-meme-bro-the-law-of-
in...](https://www.emedialaw.com/do-you-even-meme-bro-the-law-of-internet-
memes/)

